# Call Of Duty Installation Problemmmm!!! Help :(



## Xeon101 (Nov 10, 2006)

I ordered the Call Of Duty Deluxe Edition off of Amazon. And when I was installing it everything was going ok... I inserted the first disc, started installation, it asked for the second disk, then after it got to 100% it asked for the first disc again. So I inserted the first disc and pressed ok. The installation freezes and then loads up the menu screen for the 1st disc. I searched around the net and it told me to press left shift button to prevent the disc 1 menu coming up and it did, yet the installation still froze. Nothing happened, although it did stop the menu from apearing the installation still froze.

It installed it onto the C drive, and I can play it.. but its not in the programs list.. and it's not detected by Xfire, and when I tried to install United Offensive it said it could find the COD installation. And when I tried to uninstall it from the Add/Remove programs list or by the uninstall files in the Cdrive it says it cant find "Install.LOG" or something like that.

Could someone help me please


----------



## bonk (Sep 8, 2005)

Is this a new copy or used?


----------



## Xeon101 (Nov 10, 2006)

new copy, sealed and everything.


----------



## Xeon101 (Nov 10, 2006)

is there anything I can do??? to fix it..? I tried the Manual install... but it never worked.


----------



## Xeon101 (Nov 10, 2006)

Why wont anyone help me... I thought this would be the place to get help ...


----------



## pickaxe222 (Nov 12, 2006)

for some reason i could not install on my computer, but it worked on my other computer. i bought another copy, and it worked fine. same thing happed to my friend and he looked up info. and i guess for some reason that was a commom problem with that game. i know that doesn't explain what the problem is, but that is all i know. hope that helped.


----------



## Xeon101 (Nov 10, 2006)

I bought mine off of Amazon so it's too much of a hassle to take it back...  

Has anyone got any links to somewhere I can find out how to install it properly...? Im dieing to play United Offensive...


----------



## Draken (Oct 5, 2006)

What you'll find is that the registry file isn't being updated it seems so it's not recognized as being there. You'll need to find someone with the original call of duty installed and found out what values need to be created I'm afraid as I only have COD2


----------



## Sturmovik (Jun 12, 2007)

Can anyone help me????? I bought a CoD pirated CD and now I want to make it an original one but there no shops that sells original CD's there.anyone pls help me ( That bloody guy tricked me.


----------

